# shadows and regrets, let go all the rest



## denvergirl479

Hi,

I was wondering what would be the proper translation for the phrase "Shadows and regrets, let go all the rest."  Thank you for your help.


----------



## rainbowizard

My try:
umbrae atque dolores, quietem adimunt
or 
umbrae atque dolores, efficiunt ut quies adimatur


----------



## pisolo

Hi
I agree with rainbowizard.
Have a nice day.


----------



## wonderment

hi, everyone.  hi rainbowizard , I don't think it means in English what you think, or maybe it doesn't mean what I think, but here's my try:

_umbras doloresque et cetera exigamus solvamus_
exhortation: let's let go of the shadows and regrets, and all the rest.
or
_umbras doloresque et cetera exige__ solve
_imperative (use _exigete solvite_ if addressing more than one person): let go of the shadows and regrets, and all the rest.


----------



## rainbowizard

Ha! Strange... 
Maybe I misunderstood the meaning of the phrase in English... I thought that "rest" here means "quiet" or "tranquillity", so it sounds to me as 
"Shadows and regrets make all my tranquillity go away"

Perhaps denvergir will solve my doubts


----------



## wonderment

Hi again,

I just Googled this line and found the context here:

And we hoped for the best
And let go of the rest
Shadows and regrets
Let go of the rest

Song lyrics, like poems, will play with the ambiguity of a word’s meanings. As a native speaker of English, when I hear “let go all the rest” I automatically think “hold on to what’s important and let go of everything else.” But in context, it seems the song is _also_ playing with that other sense of “rest”, the notion that shadows and regrets can shatter one’s inner peace.  

Hmm...I think _solvere_ (to release or set free) would be more apt. I just revised my translation; please have a look.


----------



## denvergirl479

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your replies.  How Wonderment explained it is pretty much what it means.  The song does play with the meaning so it's a little hard to figure it out.  I think it can be taken different ways so you just have to decide what it means to you.  But I like how you explained it Wonderment.  So is this the final translation: "_umbras doloresque et cetera __solve."  _Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## wonderment

Hi denvergirl,

You’re welcome   Well...looking at the lyrics again, the implied subject of “let go” is really “we”. So to translate: 

_Shadows and regrets/ (we) Let go of the rest_ = _umbras doloresque et cetera solvimus_ 

(And for what it’s worth, this verse is beautiful in _English_. That double meaning of “rest” gets lost in translation.)


----------

